# proofing software



## GarageT Girl (Nov 26, 2018)

I am a small business- 1 woman show and am searching for a proofing software that is affordable. I looked into Proof Stuff but it is $75 a month. I just want a program to purchase for this. What is out there?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Is this suitable with you?

http://www.hamillroad.com/products/firstproof/


----------



## johnconvoy (Nov 29, 2013)

We use printavo to handle approvals for us


----------



## Abshirt (Jan 9, 2019)

How are you creating images for your shirts? Use your design software to create yourself a proof sheet with a garment image to place the design onto. Mine has a header with our logo and areas to fill job info.


----------



## Ink Sauce (Feb 18, 2019)

Could you be a little more specific on which aspect of proofing to looking for software to help with?

There's definitely a lot of options for software, but all of them do different things. So the answer depends on what you're trying to achieve?

Are you wanting customers to approve their proofs online?
Do you want software to create a nice looking proof mockup that you'll email to the customer?
Or something else?


----------



## anbin (Dec 27, 2017)

If you just looking for a simple "graphic proofing" - just use something free like proofmini, or even like using GoogleDrive/GoogleDoc will do. Your client can even add comment.

If you are looking for something "proofing" plus invoicing - that's an entire different story.


----------

